# Mac OS 9 + 8.1



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2000)

Salut tout le monde.
J'ai vu dans un message précédent que quelqu'un avait sur le même disque 9.0 et 8.6. Moi, sur mon G4 350 (sawtooth), j'ai essayé d'y mettre le 8.1 : impossible (enfin, il ne voulait pas au premier abord et je n'ai pas trop approfondis. Je pense que sa viens du fichier MacOS ROM. En bref,j'aimerai savoir si le 8.6 s'installe simplement, ou s'il faut bidouiller un peu.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------

